# Rodmakers Shop



## snagless-1 (Oct 26, 2014)

Does anyone know if the shop is closed for good?It would be a shame after all these years if it is.Any info would be appreciated.


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/threads/rodmakers-shop-in-strongsville.306611/


----------



## baitguy (Dec 17, 2013)

went by again last week, unfortunately it doesn't look like anyone has been there for quite a while, the racks are half empty with the tackle just sitting there ... don't know about their business but thinking it's been a tough go for them the last couple years ... they have a loyal following and a very knowledgeable staff but not a big volume place and the overhead there was popularly priced I'm sure, you gotta sell a lot of hooks and sinkers and $6 crank-baits every month to make ends meet ... with the new stores opening in the area, sales at places like Dicks and Walmart and the internet, their niche got smaller, it's hard to compete with the big boys ... it will be sad to see them go if they do, been going there for many years


----------



## FISHAHOLIC85 (Apr 22, 2011)

I used to work in the back and stock bait, hooks, beads, tackle, etc when I was a kid. All those guys were just awesome. Very sad to hear of Frank's passing. He was a good man and made me the steelhead fisherman I am today. To me, it's not just about the tackle, it's about the experience. Any of them guys would sit and talk fishing and share knowledge. I used to ride my bike up there when I was in 4th grade and buy lures and bait. Holds a special place to me and sure hope to see it up and running again. But as stated, the price to keep a business going, let alone in Strongsville, is high and I'm sure it's hard to compete with Cabelas and Fin. Nothing against Dick's, Walmart or even Gander and Fin but when I had the choice, I would go to Rodmaker any day over those stores. Even Dick's and Walmart are downsizing their sporting goods section because they just can't compete. They have NO selection anymore. I sure hope Rodmaker makes a comeback.


----------



## baitguy (Dec 17, 2013)

I stopped and looked in the windows today ... the place is pretty much cleared out, everything gone except for a few of the displays and a few bobbers and sinkers on the front one  looks like it's history, at least as we know it ...


----------



## floater99 (May 21, 2010)

Sorry situation,could always count on Frank and staff


----------



## snagless-1 (Oct 26, 2014)

I called Rodmaker's today @ 1-440-572-0400 like I always did and the reply was "this number has been disconnected"... time will tell..


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

Been over a year since the website was updated. The last post on Facebook was late October. Does not look like the business will reopen.


----------



## Frankie G (Aug 18, 2014)

I drive right by it to and from my office every day and haven't seen any activity. I'll post if I notice anything but from what I can tell it doesn't look good.


----------



## BIGEYURK25 (Apr 4, 2013)

I heard the owner had a heart attack there in the store, and now the family was closing it for good


----------



## Tom s. (Mar 2, 2013)

They will be missed, been going there for years, a great fishing store where you could talk to actual fisherman who knew about what was happening on the local lakes and streams, these places are getting scarce, will be missed..


----------



## ohiojmj (Apr 16, 2004)

Any way for someone to get their rod or reel back that was in for repairs prior to the unfortunate event and closing? A guy where I work was asking. 

Sent from my SM-T713 using Tapatalk


----------



## FISHAHOLIC85 (Apr 22, 2011)

ohiojmj said:


> Any way for someone to get their rod or reel back that was in for repairs prior to the unfortunate event and closing? A guy where I work was asking.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T713 using Tapatalk


So your buddy had a rod and reel there for repairs and was not contacted to come get it before they closed down? Very surprising. Try calling the phone number and there may be instructions pre recorded for such things


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

Somebody said there was a court case???
If so, you (he) could file a claim???


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

FISHAHOLIC85 said:


> So your buddy had a rod and reel there for repairs and was not contacted to come get it before they closed down? Very surprising. Try calling the phone number and there may be instructions pre recorded for such things


Perhaps you missed it... somebody posted above that the # was disconnected.


----------



## FISHAHOLIC85 (Apr 22, 2011)

KaGee said:


> Perhaps you missed it... somebody posted above that the # was disconnected.


Shocked they wouldn't have returned all repairs and contacted customers before they closed.


----------



## pal21 (Mar 9, 2008)

I was told before they closed they were contacting everyone who had items in for repair to pick up their stuff. This was shortly after Frank died. At the time they were saying there were no plans to close, but Frank was the only one who did repairs.


----------



## baitguy (Dec 17, 2013)

I was in there shortly after Frank passed and again a week or so later, they were talking like they were going to stay open ... if it is indeed tied up in court I wouldn't count on getting anything back any time soon if at all, once the courts get ahold of things it could take a long time to sort out ...


----------



## REY298 (Apr 3, 2014)

Never done any business with these folks, but they sound like the kind of people that I would like to be friends with and get my supplies from...good people produce good products and service as well...RIP Frank!


----------



## Eastside Al (Apr 25, 2010)

Sure looks like all the stuff from the shop is on an online auction 
Looks like same price tags on the rods and lots of reels in repair all getting auctioned
Do some searches with ohio and you can narrow it down from there


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

Eastside Al said:


> Sure looks like all the stuff from the shop is on an online auction
> Looks like same price tags on the rods and lots of reels in repair all getting auctioned
> Do some searches with ohio and you can narrow it down from there


Someone actually has a link to the Rodmakers online liquidation auction in the "Hot Deals" forum, although I'm not sure they are aware of the connection to the Rodmakers Shop and this thread.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Eastside Al said:


> Sure looks like all the stuff from the shop is on an online auction
> Looks like same price tags on the rods and lots of reels in repair all getting auctioned
> Do some searches with ohio and you can narrow it down from there


I'd be pretty po'd if they never contacted me and were auctioning off a reel that I had dropped off for repair.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

ohiojmj said:


> Any way for someone to get their rod or reel back that was in for repairs prior to the unfortunate event and closing? A guy where I work was asking.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T713 using Tapatalk


is one of these his reel?


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

It's a bank that is involved.
If you have anything there I'd be calling this fella ASAP.
Steve Jagger | (614) 561-3327 | [email protected]


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

Banks don't care, they own everything now, I lost a boat that way about 15 years ago. I took a perfectly good 26' Lyman into a marine shop to have some custom modifications performed on the deck plan and upgrade the original teak. I had a boatload of money already invested when the owner got really sick really quick and went bankrupt. The bank took everything including every boat he had in his shop at the time. Because I was paid in full for work performed at the time I got my boat out, totally disassembled with all parts, pieces, new expensive raw wood, piled up in the hull that the bank left out in the weather for a few weeks. It sits that way today, parked in my corn crib. The bank does not care anything about what you might have owned before they took over.


----------



## Frankie G (Aug 18, 2014)

http://auctionohio.com/lots#YXVjdGl...VyJmxvdFtzdGF0ZV09YWxsJmxvdFtzdGF0dXNdPW9wZW4


----------



## fishing pole (May 2, 2004)

I posted over in the Deals forum but remember that it is pick up in Centerburg and there is a premium of 11% added in. For me to make it worthwhile I'd have to get 400-500 dollars worth of stuff at 25-30% off to break even with retail


----------



## ErieRider (Mar 23, 2010)

Some scammers made out in this deal right here. Several knew it was going down but were telling people they were only revamping to better suit more fisherman. At the same time they advertised deals and one poster on here got blasted for saying they were shutting down. He was right, others made out, while the unsuspecting got the shaft! In good faith the remaining crew should have never took anything in until the situation was figured out. If they can live with themselves, so be it but how do you do that? Guess no honor among thieves?


----------



## woodsnwater86 (Jun 29, 2013)

Im screwed out of some gift cards i had from them


----------



## TRIPLE-J (Sep 18, 2006)

ErieRider said:


> Some scammers made out in this deal right here. Several knew it was going down but were telling people they were only revamping to better suit more fisherman. At the same time they advertised deals and one poster on here got blasted for saying they were shutting down. He was right, others made out, while the unsuspecting got the shaft! In good faith the remaining crew should have never took anything in until the situation was figured out. If they can live with themselves, so be it but how do you do that? Guess no honor among thieves?


they weren't accepting anymore repairs after frank passed...I was in there several times after Frank passed and they were turning people with repairs away...


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

Sounds to me like they filed for bankruptcy. Hence the bank ordered sale. If so all assets are seized and all proceeds from the sale will go to debtors. IMO


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

polebender said:


> Sounds to me like they filed for bankruptcy. Hence the bank ordered sale. If so all assets are seized and all proceeds from the sale will go to debtors. IMO


The ad said "Bank ordered liquidation of the inventory for the Rodmakers Shop of Strongsville".
A bankruptcy liquidation would be directed by a court appointed trustee, not a bank.
Only the parties involved know the details, the rest is just speculation on our part.
I think it's safe to say the store as it was known is gone forever. And if you had product in for repair and have yet to try and make contact with the auction company, why haven't you?


----------



## ErieRider (Mar 23, 2010)

TRIPLE-J said:


> they weren't accepting anymore repairs after frank passed...I was in there several times after Frank passed and they were turning people with repairs away...


So why not do the right thing and call the people with pending repairs? Obviously there was an issue if they weren't taking orders.


----------



## tomb (Oct 9, 2004)

ErieRider said:


> So why not do the right thing and call the people with pending repairs? Obviously there was an issue if they weren't taking orders.


Not everyone does the right thing. There's a reason they went under.


----------



## TRIPLE-J (Sep 18, 2006)

they weren't accepting anymore"" repairs"" when I was there cause Frank the guy who did all the repairs had passed away....maybe they were trying to find someone to do the repairs when the bank stepped in...IDK....All I can tell ya is what happened when I was there


----------



## baitguy (Dec 17, 2013)

I was in there often, they were always straight up with me ... when banks get involved, stuff happens, as has been pointed out, they don't care who gets screwed as long as it's not them  all of the bidding on things seems to be closed already ...


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

baitguy said:


> I was in there often, they were always straight up with me ... when banks get involved, stuff happens, as has been pointed out, they don't care who gets screwed as long as it's not them  all of the bidding on things seems to be closed already ...


The Auction was last Friday.


----------

